# Hiring a pig roast ?



## jaydonny (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi does any one know / recomend a place to hire out a pig roast Machine

cheers jay.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Make sure you ask for a Halal one lol!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

jaydonny said:


> Hi does any one know / recomend a place to hire out a pig roast Machine
> 
> cheers jay.


You might want to rephrase your question: "anyone know / recommend a place to hire a machine to roast a [lamb/goat/camel - pick something comparable] please".


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

"recomend" ? Your English is even worse than mine and I'm from albania. Are you sure you're from the uk?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think they call it a spit roast?


----------



## jaydonny (Nov 13, 2011)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> "recomend" ? Your English is even worse than mine and I'm from albania. Are you sure you're from the uk?


lol you must have a lot of time on your hands to even bother to write this


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Honestly I think He was right to say what he asked for directly in the first place. To rephrase his question as a lamb/goat/camel roast is really not the proper thing to ask. The reason is (if I had one to rent but I don't but just for example) as a Muslim it would be wrong for me to rent him my spit roast that I used for halal meat in order for him to use it for haram food. Muslims are not supposed to buy or profit in anyway from haram food. So I think it is a good thing that he asked for roaster and specified that it was for pig. That was the culturally sensitive thing to do.

Another Example, When I lived in the States I am Muslim but most of my family is Christian- If I took them out to dinner and I was paying I made it clear to them upfront so they would know that I can not purchase any pork or alcohol item because it is haram. It is just the rules and I say kudos to you jaydonny for being upfront and honest about what you are looking for and not misleading someone!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm really sorry to disappoint you CV but he has reposted and changed the wording as per this thread. Your point was very well made and something I hadn't thought of, but I don't think his original wording was written with the intention of being culturally sensitive.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it's kind of unfair to call a pig haram to be honest. Pork is the tastiest meat out there!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think this is a bit of a wind up!! Lets be honest even if he does find a hog roaster, where would he actually find the hog to roast?? Lol!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Plenty of pigs in Dubai. I dated one last week!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Plenty of pigs in Dubai. I dated one last week!


Pahhhh ha haaaaaaaaaa ha ha! Funny as!


----------



## jaydonny (Nov 13, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> I think this is a bit of a wind up!! Lets be honest even if he does find a hog roaster, where would he actually find the hog to roast?? Lol!


No wind up 

I just wonderd if any one has had this before, may be a catering company who specilises do this.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Well if you manage to find one in dubai then let us know  whatever the outcome, well done on your controversial posting, its been interested......only half a can of worms to go he he


----------



## jaydonny (Nov 13, 2011)

CVDS said:


> Honestly I think He was right to say what he asked for directly in the first place. To rephrase his question as a lamb/goat/camel roast is really not the proper thing to ask. The reason is (if I had one to rent but I don't but just for example) as a Muslim it would be wrong for me to rent him my spit roast that I used for halal meat in order for him to use it for haram food. Muslims are not supposed to buy or profit in anyway from haram food. So I think it is a good thing that he asked for roaster and specified that it was for pig. That was the culturally sensitive thing to do.
> 
> Another Example, When I lived in the States I am Muslim but most of my family is Christian- If I took them out to dinner and I was paying I made it clear to them upfront so they would know that I can not purchase any pork or alcohol item because it is haram. It is just the rules and I say kudos to you jaydonny for being upfront and honest about what you are looking for and not misleading someone!


Thank you cv for your reply.

In a a way just as it would be wrong if equipment was used for vegetarian


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

please keep the thread useful otherwise we'll close it.


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

what a boar


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Indian_Habibi said:


> what a boar


I see what you did there....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I really don't think you can hire such equipment to roast a pig and it would be wrong to pretend it was for a lamb, for example.

You can however, buy a suckling pig, or bigger. Several of the supermarkets will supply them if pre-ordered.


----------

